# Worst Shounen Cliches



## Millennium Creed (Jun 14, 2010)

So there have been a lot of shonen manga/anime over the years. That means a lot of cliches. So in your opinion; what are the worst?

IMO the "Friendship will prevail" crap is corny and has been repeated too many times. Also the parents thing where the mother is dead or not talked about while the dad is out there pimpin'...


----------



## MrCinos (Jun 14, 2010)

Main character's emo/angst/"cool"/arrogant/bishounen rival.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jun 14, 2010)

The misunderstood rival of the main character that the main character wants to be friends with, but gets corrupted for some reason and the main character has to use the power of friendship to get him back on the side of good.


----------



## Jinibea (Jun 14, 2010)

Overpowered Villan.


----------



## Spica (Jun 14, 2010)

The hero's "dream". I am so tired of them wanting to become "Hokage", "Pirate King", "Hunter", "Card Master", "Pokemon Master", "Metallica" (or whatever)! 

This is why I love yaoi. No climax, no point, no meaning. 

And heroines. Can't they all just kill off the stupid women and let the story unfold in a planet with only men? *cough*Ai no Kusabi*cough*

Still another reason why I love yaoi.  No women.


----------



## Neelon (Jun 14, 2010)

The classic "IMMA CONQUER/DESTROY THE WORLD" villain.


----------



## Millennium Creed (Jun 14, 2010)

Neelon said:


> The classic "IMMA CONQUER/DESTROY THE WORLD" villain.



I think it depends on how they plan to conquer the world is how it's interesting. If it's a cliche plan then I'd agree. If it's a different; interesting plan then I disagree with that.


----------



## Fran (Jun 14, 2010)

The last minute reinforcements that show up to save the hero. Okay, if done by a badass character, it could be okay. Irritating when it comes right after the finishing blow is about to land.

I mean, even Claymore done it to save Yuma the other time.


----------



## Jay. (Jun 14, 2010)

Main chara converting evil guys.


----------



## MdB (Jun 14, 2010)

The dark and edgy pretty boy.


----------



## Kei (Jun 14, 2010)

Worthless main female character, that aways crys and have huge ass tits that can knock someone out if hit by them


----------



## Millennium Creed (Jun 14, 2010)

Keiichi Song said:


> Worthless main female character, that aways crys and have huge ass tits that can knock someone out if hit by them



Orihime would like to have a word with you.


----------



## Blinky (Jun 14, 2010)

Cliche that annoys me = OMFG MY FREINDS DEAD !!! Oh no wait he's not.... 

Cliche that I like = Badass Shounen dads .


----------



## Perfect Moron (Jun 14, 2010)

"The rival is a douche, but you should still like him because he is that way due to his ANGSTY backstory." That shit only makes me more sick of them.

Slam Dunk did it right, Rukawa was just a straight-up dipshit. In fact, that made him likeable, because he was so much of an asshole it was actually funny.


----------



## blackbird (Jun 14, 2010)

Dragonballs. No, not solely those round orange things but more the fact, that in most shounen manga everything is somehow reversible beyond logic.

Despite popular belief, people rarely "die when they are killed". 
But thank you Death Note.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jun 14, 2010)

Erza surviving that aetheron thing in FT was one of the greatest trolls ever told

Then again, that whole manga is troll


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 14, 2010)

Dragonball(Z) besides Vegeta.


----------



## Imitheon (Jun 14, 2010)

15 year olds. The ones that have the bodies of 18 year old girls yet still manage to defeat all kinds of ruthless uber villians


----------



## The Doctor (Jun 14, 2010)

I don't kill

I have to same everyone I can even if it's stupid

Revenge

Conquer the world villains

Angsty anti-heroes



about the first two things i listed: i know shonens are aimed to little boys so things should be simple but it still sucks to see the same decision over and over again


----------



## Jinibea (Jun 14, 2010)

The worst cliche is all the fanboys.


----------



## Aokiji (Jun 14, 2010)

Woman beating up male characters for fun.


----------



## HawaiianG (Jun 14, 2010)

The world always has to be at stake... 

Cliche whiny bitchy crying female leads...

The misunderstood rebel rival character...


----------



## Aokiji (Jun 14, 2010)

Perfect Moron said:


> Slam Dunk did it right, Rukawa was just a straight-up dipshit. In fact, that made him likeable, because he was so much of an asshole it was actually funny.



So much truth here.


----------



## Cjones (Jun 14, 2010)

15 year old that basically shit's on the whole cast of characters.

Whiny heroine.

I wanna say badass anit-hero/villain that turns out to be misunderstood, but it depends on how it's handled.


----------



## Moon (Jun 15, 2010)

Mysterious Pasts, any instantaneous willpower or friendship power ups, and the character who no matter how many power ups he or she gets is still trashed in the start of every fight. 

And the annoying plot pieces where enemies scale with the main character and it is never explained why the strong villains didn't attack the hero when he or she was weaker (ex. Dragonball).


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 15, 2010)

Dumb heroes

The hero winning all his battles.

The hero being the only person who can defeat the final villain

Tournament arc (okay, I like tournament arcs, but only when they're done right. It is way too overdone, though.)

Angsty, brooding bishie rivals


----------



## Lupin (Jun 15, 2010)

The hero gaining a massive power-up to defeat the enemy because he wants to protect his friends. .


----------



## zuul (Jun 15, 2010)

the stupid Goku wannabe. Goku was a terrible character. Why had it to spawn so many clones.

Friendship will prevail.

I'm gonna get a major hax after one week of magical training.

Teenagers doing it better than adults. LOL


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Jun 15, 2010)

Worst Shounen Cliches? I can list a lot.

Main character being a Jesus/Martin Luther King type of character - someone who refuses to kill & bends the masses after his will. Would be nice to sometimes have a character that is actually a bit more pragmatic...

Females getting a backseat - I want to see some kickass women too, so it irritates me when the heroine and/or all other females are shown as being rather mediocre in terms of power AND/OR temperament when to comes to the male main character(s).

"Friendship will triump all" - Duh, that's so overused that mangakas should know better than to use it time anfter time again. It's an amusing thing as a running gag though.

Broody, dark, genius rival - this is becoming overused too. Rivals are fine, but let him (or HER!) be a bit different, will ya, mangakas of Japan?

Maybe the whole "teenagers doing better than adults" too. Since it's shounen, it's natural since the readers are teenagers/kinds and want to read about teenagers/kids as well, and yet it is sometimes hard to NOT facepalm when the great shounen lead manages to, say, break into the high-tech enemy base and getting away with it easily... That's believeable enough if it's James Bond I guess but a say, 10-13 year child? I dunno...


----------



## blackbird (Jun 15, 2010)

Chr?me said:


> The hero gaining a massive power-up to defeat the enemy because he wants to protect his friends. .



THIS. A MILLION TIMES THIS. 

Even if the main character is beaten to a bloody pulp by an enemy several times stronger than he himself is, a flashback montage of good times with friends and family can boost his power level to a point, where the (more or less undamaged) opponent can be KO'ed with a single attack.


----------



## Aokiji (Jun 15, 2010)

zuul said:


> the stupid Goku wannabe. Goku was a terrible character. Why had it to spawn so many clones.



All said with a Sasuke set. 

Irony OVERLOAD



DarkLordOfKichiku said:


> Females getting a backseat - I want to see some kickass women too, so it irritates me when the heroine and/or all other females are shown as being rather mediocre in terms of power AND/OR temperament when to comes to the male main character(s).



It's called realism. It would be stupid to let women kick ass much as men. Considering men seem to be getting more off of violence (most men would prefer watching action movies over, say, romantic comedies and vice versa) it makes sense to make the men the primary pain inflicters. 
There are far more cliches, that are far more sexist than this, for example the man saving the female and getting her as a reward or whatever. Furthermore, acting like women can't take a punch. Don't mean that literally, obvious strength difference, but being a man is not about physical superiority it's about mindset. It would be far more refreshing to see a woman "take it like a man" without unrealistically beating the hell out of people that by all mean should be beating the crap out of her.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jun 15, 2010)

I am surprised no one has said this (since it's one of the most overused clichés in Shonen) but why is it every main character has to have some special potential, talent, power, blood line or come from a powerful race. Every fucking time the protagonist always seems to have something to fall back on that makes them kick ass. Why cant we just have a protagonist who get's to the top simply by working their ass of to the point of almost killing themselves physically. I thought Naruto would be a manga like that but the amount of shit he has to fall back on is ridiculous.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Jun 15, 2010)

Aokiji said:


> It's called realism. It would be stupid to let women kick ass much as men. Considering men seem to be getting more off of violence (most men would prefer watching action movies over, say, romantic comedies and vice versa) it makes sense to make the men the primary pain inflicters.
> There are far more cliches, that are far more sexist than this, for example the man saving the female and getting her as a reward or whatever. Furthermore, acting like women can't take a punch. Don't mean that literally, obvious strength difference, but being a man is not about physical superiority it's about mindset. It would be far more refreshing to see a woman "take it like a man" without unrealistically beating the hell out of people that by all mean should be beating the crap out of her.



Gee, now you're saying something which could possibly be igniting the gunpower keg  .

I'm not merely talking about realism though - we all know that in reality men have physical advantages and all that. But you know, this is fiction, which means that there's stuff which goes beyond things such as physical advantages and the like - magic powers, esper powers, chi/chakra/whatever, mechas and similar weird stuff (such as the "gourmet cells" in Toriko). If you consider that, it seems rather strange to me that women would still be on the "losing end" there, when it's not merely a matter of physical differences. It's one thing to add this sort of realism in a slice-of-life manga, for example, but as for other stuff.. Not so much, I'd say.


----------



## Trent (Jun 15, 2010)

The moronic loudmouth hero, with the loudmouth part being the worse bit as there can sometimes be acceptable comedy with a stupid character.


----------



## zuul (Jun 15, 2010)

Main character having to be the strongest by the end.

A strong main character in a fight manga is a good thing but making them godly compared to the rest of the cast tend to:
1) Makes them non relatable
2) Kinda break the suspension of disbelief
3) Makes the whole verse they are living in look like a boring non threatening one.



Aokiji said:


> All said with a Sasuke set.
> 
> Irony OVERLOAD


Are you bothered by tit bit of Dragon Ball bashing ?

Leave DB alone !! bestest manga everrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr !!!


----------



## scaramanga (Jun 15, 2010)

People don't die if they are killed.


----------



## tentenfails (Jun 15, 2010)

What's a clich??

Muhahahaha.


----------



## 8 (Jun 15, 2010)

anoying female lead constantly hitting the main character for no good reason


----------



## Magnificent (Jun 15, 2010)

"My dad was cool beans, I want to become just like him/meet him after long seperation".

"You can shoot me, stab me, kill me, put a penis in my anus, but don't you dare lay a finger on my nakama".

"He surpassed all his mentors and the top tiers combined, with half of the training time needed. Is this your legacy, *insert father's name here*?".

"WITH THIS POWER, I WILL DESTROY THE WORLD, AND WITH LITTLE TO NO REASON TO DO SO!!!!!!!!"


----------



## KidTony (Jun 15, 2010)

hero converting every bad guy into good guys through the power of friendship.


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 15, 2010)

Perfect Moron said:


> Slam Dunk did it right, Rukawa was just a straight-up dipshit. In fact, that made him likeable, because he was so much of an asshole it was actually funny.



It also helped that Inoue had no problem in mocking Rukawa's character and using him as a comedy relief, just as he would any other character.


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Jun 15, 2010)

Azhra said:


> THIS. A MILLION TIMES THIS.
> 
> Even if the main character is beaten to a bloody pulp by an enemy several times stronger than he himself is, a flashback montage of good times with friends and family can boost his power level to a point, where the (more or less undamaged) opponent can be KO'ed with a single attack.



*DON'T YOU DARE TALK BAD ABOUT MY NAKAMAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Kirito (Jun 15, 2010)

killedbydoorknob said:


> *DON'T YOU DARE TALK BAD ABOUT MY NAKAMAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!*



*cue in ear splitting dragon roar*


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Jun 15, 2010)

The heroes that are oblivious to sex and are in general functionally retarded in everything but fighting. Oh and they always eat a lot.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 15, 2010)

Eman5805 said:


> *The heroes that are oblivious to sex *and are in general functionally retarded in everything but fighting. Oh and they always eat a lot.



Yes, you too Luffy.


----------



## Akatora (Jun 15, 2010)

The Hero must win 


Nosebleed and people sneesing when others talk about them are overused cliches


----------



## Blade (Jun 15, 2010)

- Useless random power ups
- Badass Rival who becomes a pussy and feels inferiority for no reason
- Worthless heroines
- Weakling main characters (not apparently cuz they lack power, crying and bitching are main factors)


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jun 15, 2010)

Not in any particular order

*One trick ponies.*
I hate this. Especially in fantasy settings. This is usually reserved for a dim-witted shonen hero, but sometimes they have no variety.

*Dim-witted shonen heroes./Heroic idiot*
This makes me rage. They are functionally retarded in every fashion except for one, be that playing games, fighting, or some other task. They are all happy go lucky and focus on one goal. these characters annoy me to no end.
not that there is anything with being happy, but being happy for no reason is illogical. and they usually have the maturity level of an infant. 

even school children are more balanced. If shonen characters could have "slice of life" amounts of character, I would have no problems.

*Useless Moe abductee*
Boys are never kidnapped? Does it always have to be the unofficial girlfriend that the main character never man's up and says he likes her, until she is rescued from certain death? usually this girl is once again a happy go lucky bimbo.

*Villains that don't have a real reason to take over the world, yet do.*
World domination is a VERY stressful job, filled with micromanagement and absurd work hours. strangely the big bad evil guy doesn't really get that.

controling a country is fine, since the workload is simpler, and you only need to speak one main language. dominating the world however...

these villains act like they are the smartest in the world, yet don't simply try and control the world economy, but want the land as well.

DR. DOOM does it right.

*Nihilists*
The whole "I am going to destroy the world for some reason, cause Im crazy" guy annoys me. can they find no joy in anything else? and if it is so unberable, why not just kill yourself. no need to take the world with you.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jun 15, 2010)

10 year olds that defeat grown ass men. Im lookin at you HxH, I cant even read it because of that...

Also, even though I love Yuyu Hakusho, wtf was up with Yusuke being 14/15 years old, he looks 21.

I really hate villians like Aizen, they are the worst.

Worst cliche of all, imho, is the "I planned your life lol." bullshit.

Lastly, a lot of people are bringing up the retarded main character thats strong in fighting and not much else trope. Honestly, IMO there is only two mangas who executed that right, Dragonball and One Piece. Luffy's not an idiot he just really doesnt give a shit, and does what it takes. An example of doing it wrong is Natsu from Fairy Tale, and Naruto...


----------



## blazikengirl (Jun 15, 2010)

Hero of the story=always wins/unrealisticly good person

All females=pushed under a rug.


----------



## Millennium Creed (Jun 15, 2010)

typhoon72 said:


> 10 year olds that defeat grown ass men. Im lookin at you HxH, I cant even read it because of that...
> 
> Also, even though I love Yuyu Hakusho, wtf was up with Yusuke being 14/15 years old, he looks 21.
> 
> ...



There were other villains like that? The "I planned your life thing"?

I only truly started to dislike Aizen after that.

And about Yusuke; I always thought his demon genes were an effect of that.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 15, 2010)

Rivals turned allies turned fodder.  What's up DBZ humans, what's up Chad and Ishida, what's up Rookie 9?

Useless Females; Thank you for soul eater.  Maka makes me so happy.  In a non loli friendly way.

Overly powerful (lolies); What the hell is up with 300 year old immortal type in a 9 year old chick body.  

Common sense characters being punching bags;  What's up best friends in harem manga, what's up Furuichi?

Harems; Ranma perfected it, Tenchi made it cliche, ero media made it a private matter.  We can stop now.

Guts!  Equates!  To victory!  Fuck you Ippo, Fuck you Miyata.  You both lost and killed the manga with it.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 15, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> Rivals turned allies turned fodder.  What's up DBZ humans, what's up Chad and Ishida, what's up Rookie 9?
> 
> Useless Females; Thank you for soul eater.  Maka makes me so happy.  In a non loli friendly way.
> 
> ...



Calling out Evangeline are we?


----------



## Kei (Jun 15, 2010)

The "I don't amount to anything, why am i here,[insert emo language here]" type of main character... Thank KHR

Ooooo and the friends flashback of them laughing and having fun can boost a power level to over 9000


----------



## Megaharrison (Jun 15, 2010)

The naive headstrong hero eats a lot in front of people, who look at him with those sweat drops on the sides of their heads as empty bowls/bones stack up on the table.

Somebody dies and only says "To die in a place like this!!!!".

Those 2 things annoy me greatly.


----------



## The Flying Gentleman (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm gonna say there are no bad cliches, only VERY BADLY executed cliches. Doesn't matter how many times something has been done before, if it's done well, it's done well.


----------



## WolfeyesVIII (Jun 15, 2010)

-'After one week of training I suddenly gain enough power to surpass a mentor!' Rinse and repeat until hero finally catches up to believably stronger character.
-Female character that beats up on male character for absolute no reason ALL THE TIME.
-'I could take you down right now but I'm going to draw out your punishment/wait for you to get stronger to test myself'. DBZ says hi.
-The overly dense, one-tracked minded protagonist that. Worse when combined with being someone's very obvious object of affection.
-'One week of training despite never having done this before and suddenly I've surpassed the master of the field who's been working at this for year'.
-14-16  year olds that look 20s-30s.
-13-16 year olds that constantly pwn adults.


----------



## Magnificent (Jun 15, 2010)

typhoon72 said:


> 10 year olds that defeat grown ass men. Im lookin at you HxH, I cant even read it because of that...



Gon wasn't 10 when he 2 shotted Pitou. But meh, fair point.



> I really hate villians like Aizen, they are the worst.
> 
> Worst cliche of all, imho, is the "I planned your life lol." bullshit.



That's not a cliche. Unless I'm missing something?



> Lastly, a lot of people are bringing up the retarded main character thats strong in fighting and not much else trope. Honestly, IMO there is only two mangas who executed that right, Dragonball and One Piece.* Luffy's not an idiot* he just really doesnt give a shit, and does what it takes. An example of doing it wrong is Natsu from Fairy Tale, and Naruto...



Wut?


----------



## The Flying Gentleman (Jun 15, 2010)

Luffy isn't an idiot. He's an airhead. A flake. He doesn't use his head. He doesn't _like_ to use his head. That doesn't make him stupid though. There's a difference.


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 15, 2010)

Akatora said:


> The Hero must win
> 
> 
> Nosebleed and people sneezing when others talk about them are overused cliches



Those two also appear in other manga genres and the latter goes beyond that.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 15, 2010)

The Flying Gentleman said:


> Luffy isn't an idiot. He's an airhead. A flake. He doesn't use his head. He doesn't _like_ to use his head. That doesn't make him stupid though. There's a difference.



Luffy is a dumbass. 

Sure he has more charm then your average idiot hero, but really, he is a dumbass. 

I'm a big one piece fan, but I don't make exceptions.


----------



## Xion (Jun 15, 2010)

Worst has to be "the power of friendship compels you!"

Or "I'll win cause I have to save my friends!"

I mean that just instantly fails plot...


----------



## The Flying Gentleman (Jun 15, 2010)

Bluebeard said:


> Luffy is a dumbass.
> 
> Sure he has more charm then your average idiot hero, but really, he is a dumbass.
> 
> I'm a big one piece fan, but I don't make exceptions.



This has nothing to do with me being a fan or making exceptions or whatever, but i really think you are misunderstanding this character. Luffy being an idiot is one of the biggest misconceptions around here i can think of really.

Think of the time he decided they needed a shipwright in the crew, think of the times he has deciphered and analyzed complex enemy fighting styles and techniques in an instant. Think of how he has mastered his devil fruit, even going so far as to develop the gears. These aren't things an idiot is capable of doing.

He acts foolish and definitely appears to be stupid all the time, but that's just who he is. A goof. Someone who would rather act purely on primal impulses then actually think about stuff 90% of the time. But when he needs to and wants to be, he can actually be quite clever.

So like i'm saying, there's a difference between someone who can't think and someone who just doesn't. They both give off the same outward appearance sure, but there's a big difference, and Luffy is the latter.


----------



## Jinibea (Jun 15, 2010)

Bluebeard said:


> Luffy is a dumbass.
> 
> Sure he has more charm then your average idiot hero, but really, he is a dumbass.
> 
> I'm a big one piece fan, but I don't make exceptions.



Luffy learned how to do Soru by just glancing at it  He isn't an idiot he just doesn't care and he refuses to knowledge anything but food/fighting/ and dreams.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 15, 2010)

The Flying Gentleman said:


> This has nothing to do with me being a fan or making exceptions or whatever, but i really think you are misunderstanding this character. Luffy being an idiot is one of the biggest misconceptions around here i can think of really.
> 
> *Think of the time he decided they needed a shipwright in the crew, think of the times he has deciphered and analyzed complex enemy fighting styles and techniques in an instant. Think of how he has mastered his devil fruit, even going so far as to develop the gears. These aren't things an idiot is capable of doing.*
> 
> ...



This all has to do with fighting, except the shipwright part (which really isn't intelligence). This is exactly the cliche that I was talking about. An idiot who only knows things about fighting and his career.



Jinibea said:


> Luffy learned how to do Soru by just glancing at it  He isn't an idiot he just doesn't care and he refuses to knowledge anything but food/fighting/ and dreams.



Jinibea 

This isn't really about luffy being an idiot tbh. It is more of him fitting into the standard Shounen hero cliche -- being a idiot/goof/whatever the fuck you want to call it and only being intelligent in fighting.


----------



## Jinibea (Jun 15, 2010)

Bluebeard said:


> This all has to do with fighting, except the shipwright part (which really isn't intelligence). This is exactly the cliche that I was talking about. An idiot who only knows things about fighting and his career.



I think Luffy at one point understood physics. .

Oh wait....filler


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 15, 2010)

Jinibea said:


> I think Luffy at one point understood physics. .
> 
> Oh wait....filler



A monkey can understand physics.


----------



## Munak (Jun 15, 2010)

All these random teleportations further made more irritating with bad guy monologues.

I mean, can no one at least chase down that asshole making his escape?


----------



## Level7N00b (Jun 15, 2010)

I hate when characters who were seemingly badass get written out of the plot. Like how Kaiba disappeared for like 20 episodes. 

Also, what the hell is up with characters who disappear, then show just a little bit of awesomeness at the end of a series, but compared to everyone before them, it just doesn't look impressive at all?  That's right. I'm predicting what Kishimoto is gonna do.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jun 16, 2010)

Man falling on woman's boobs accidently.


----------



## Kirito (Jun 16, 2010)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Man falling on woman's boobs accidently.



And the girl saying "It's okay." 

I mean, I have seen accidental boob accidents, and all of them ended with the girl either crying or being shocked or screaming.


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 16, 2010)

jasper222 said:


> And the girl saying "It's okay."
> 
> I mean, I have seen accidental boob accidents, and all of them ended with the girl either crying or being shocked or screaming.



Don't they also scream 'BAKA!!1' then punch the crap the hell out of said guy?

Or did you mean in real life?


----------



## Kirito (Jun 16, 2010)

Waveblade said:


> Don't they also scream 'BAKA!!1' then punch the crap the hell out of said guy?
> 
> Or did you mean in real life?



RL lol. RL.

That baka line ... I'm reminded of 5 shounen titles having that.


----------



## Inugami (Jun 16, 2010)

The Flying Gentleman said:


> Luffy isn't an idiot. He's an airhead. A flake. He doesn't use his head. *He doesn't like to use his head*. That doesn't make him stupid though. There's a difference.



Actually that's stupid.


----------



## KBL (Jun 16, 2010)

Luffy is annoying for me... just like Naruto,Ichigo and sometimes gon... and the list keep going sometimes i can't stand them and their cliches...

I enjoyed Edward Elric character, Sakuragi is another shonnen lead i liked.

The emo/cool friend of the main... DO NOT WANT 



Bluebeard said:


> This isn't really about luffy being an idiot tbh. It is more of him fitting into the standard Shounen hero cliche -- being a idiot/goof/whatever the fuck you want to call it and only being intelligent in fighting.



Basically this, another goku wannabe.


----------



## Jinibea (Jun 16, 2010)

Bluebeard said:


> A monkey can understand physics.



I was going to say something smart and witty, but then I remembered Monkey-D-Luffy


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Jun 16, 2010)

typhoon72 said:


> 10 year olds that defeat grown ass men. Im lookin at you HxH, I cant even read it because of that...



You're a dumbass then. Gon and Killua only beat up on fodder adults. Any adults worth a damn whip their asses and rightfully so.


----------

